# Manifold recommendation



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

As I rebuild my '70 YS 400 block, I am trying to decide whether to go with and after-market intake manifold or stay with the original cast iron. I am installing Edelbrock Performer Heads and will use my correct Q-Jet Carb. (already rebuilt by Cliff).

Are there any real performance benefits to going with an aluminum manifold? (Performer) I know I would have to convert to an electric choke if I do and have heard mixed reviews on that. What about port matching/alignment?

Thanks


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*Just my opinion, since you aren't concerned with originality I would go with edelbrock performer manifold and yes I would port match it and yes quadrajet carb all the way! my Pontiacs run well with this combo. not to mention the added bonus , weight savings!*


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Pretty much any aftermarket intake manifold is a performance downgrade from the stock cast iron unit. The stock unit makes more power over a wider rpm range than 98% of the aftermarket intakes....and was designed by the factory specifically for this engine.


----------



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks guys,

I think I'll get it cleaned up and use it. I don't care too much about the weight. I'm saving a lot with the e-heads and don't think the difference should be too much. My car has AC anyway which I intend on getting in eventually so there is that weight too.


----------

